# كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

أريد السؤال أيضا عن كيفية الصلاة باتفصيل من فضلكم أريد الاجابة في أقرب رقت


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

*الصلاة الحية والصداقة الإلهية*
*أقوال الاباء عن الصلاة*
*مفهوم الصلاة في المسيحية*
*++ خبرة الصلاة ++*
*+++ ما هى الصلاه +++ لقداسه البابا*
*اسئلة حول الصلاة؟*
*من أقوال أبونا بيشوي كامل عن الصلاة*
*ما هي الصلاة؟*
*استفسار عن الصلاه *
*الصلاة المستجابة دائماً!!!*
*تفسير الصلاه الربانيه*
*ما هو مفهوم الصلاة فى المسيحية*
*تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*
*قول الاب مار اسحق السريانى فى الصلاه*
*ما هو مفهوم الصلاة فى المسيحية*

*هذه مجموعة روابط لبعض المواضيع في منتدانا*

*لي سؤال صغير, لماذا تسأل عن كيفية الصلاة؟ هل تريد تجربتها؟*


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

باطبع فأنا أنا أشأل عن الصلاة لأصليها
فـأنا جديد في الديانة المسيحية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

الأخ الفاضل / هشام 
+++ كيف آمنت بالمسيحية ؟


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

يا أخ مكرم أنا لما أمنت بلمسيحية لكي أرى ان كانت هي الدين الصحيح أم لا فأرجوكم أفيدوني


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز, لا تستطيع الايمان بشئ قبل ان تعرف انه صحيح ام لا
ادعوك الى اعادة جدولة افكارك و بدأ البحث في المسيحية و الكتاب المقدس قبل ان تؤمن, فأنت الان تؤمن بشئ لا تعرفه في المسيحية و هذا ليس ايمان يا عزيزي

الأيمان بالمسيحية مبني على الايمان بالمسيح يسوع كرب و مخلص
هل تؤمن بذلك؟


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

أنا أحاول أن أعرف ان كان الدين الصحيح أو لا أريد أن أعرف كل شيئ عنه


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

يا أخي الزعيم اني أرى أنك لم تفهمني بعد فأنا الأن تائه وأريد أن تدلني وتبرهن لي كل هدا من فضلك فأنا قلق جدا


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> يا أخي الزعيم اني أرى أنك لم تفهمني بعد فأنا الأن تائه وأريد أن تدلني وتبرهن لي كل هدا من فضلك فأنا قلق جدا


 

انا مستعد لمساعتدك اخي العزيز
و لنبدأ من البداية
هل تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس؟ هل تؤمن انه كلمة الله الثابتة عبر العصور و الأزمنة؟


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

نعم أؤمن به وأؤمن أنه وسيلة نستدل بها عبر العصور


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

لكن المشكلة أني في الصميم مؤمن أريد التمسك به بشدة فلا أجد من وسيلة لتقنع عقلي به


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> يا أخي الزعيم اني أرى أنك لم تفهمني بعد فأنا الأن تائه وأريد أن تدلني وتبرهن لي كل هدا من فضلك فأنا قلق جدا


 
اخي الحبيب برجاء مزيد من التوضيح

ولكن في البداية يمكنك ان تبدا تصلي صلاة بسيطة لارشادك

صلي للرب اينما كان قوله يارب انا خليقتك وابنك عرفني ذاتك وقويني فيك ارشدني للحق فانت لاتريد لخليقتك ان تبتعد عن طريقك لا اطلب من الدنيا سواك ارجوك اعلمني عن ذاتك وانر لي طريقتك فأنا اريد ان اتبعك اينما كنت اعدك سأتبعك ولكن ارجوك عرفني بذاتك فأنا لا ابغي ولا اطلب الا وجهك

صلي بأيمان والرب هينور طريقك ولو كنت دخلت المسيحية بالفعل ولكن لسه في البداية

قول ادعوني يارب مستحق ان ادعوك بدالة البنين كما علمتنا قائلا :

"يا ابانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس اسمك ليأتي ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك علي الارض خبزنا الذي للغد اعطينا اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الي الابد امين "

الرب يكون معاك ويقويك فهذه هي محبته وغايته ان الكل يعرفوه انه الاله الوحيد و انهم الي معرفة الحق يقبلون الرب يباركك بكل بركة سماوية


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> لكن المشكلة أني في الصميم مؤمن أريد التمسك به بشدة فلا أجد من وسيلة لتقنع عقلي به


 
ما مصدر تشكيك في الايمان المسيحي ؟ او ايمانك ؟

وهل انت لا تريد الاعتراف بوجود الله او لاتصدق وجوده ؟ ام لا تستطيع تقبل المسيحية فقط ؟ وما الذي يصعب عليك تقبله في المسيحية ؟

برجاء التوضيح ....


----------



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

نعم أنا لا أصدق بوجود الله ولكن في الصميم نعم أم في عقلي فأنا لا أصدق بوجوده


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> نعم أؤمن به وأؤمن أنه وسيلة نستدل بها عبر العصور


 
جميل جدا, الان لنا ارضية مشتركة نستطيع الاعتماد عليها في نقاشنا 
ما دام تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كوسيلة للاستدلال, فمن الضروري و المنطقي ان تؤمن بما جاء به من نصوص و اشارات و نبؤات

و اول خوطة للأيمان لما في الكتاب المقدس هو وجود الله الواحد الخالق للكل, مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.

فالكتاب المقدس يشير بوضوح الى وحدانية الله و وجوده و هيمنته
فالله خالق (التكوين 1:1 ) فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
الله واحد (رسالة يعقوب 2  19) أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ.


فهل تؤمن الان بوحدانية الله و وجوده من الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## صوت الرب (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*




> *فهل تؤمن الان بوحدانية الله و وجوده من الكتاب المقدس؟*


نعم أؤمن ...
( أنا حاسس إني راح أنطرد  هههههههه 
اللي بعرف ليه يخبرني هههههه)


----------



## challenger (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



My Rock قال:


> *الصلاة الحية والصداقة الإلهية*
> *أقوال الاباء عن الصلاة*
> *مفهوم الصلاة في المسيحية*
> *++ خبرة الصلاة ++*
> ...




*إيه ده أخي الحبيب My Rock ؟؟
هذه تحف حقيقية مشكووووووووووووووووور يا غالي !

أما صاحب السؤال  : هناك طريقة أبسط بكثير !
إسأل يسوع أن يعلمك الصلاة فهو حي يا غالي و سيجيبك .
قل له يا رب أنا عاوز أصليلك و أن تسمع كلامي علمني كيف ((((( بصدق ))))

حتلاقي نفسك بتديت تتكلم معاه و بتشعر بوجوده !
*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> نعم أنا لا أصدق بوجود الله ولكن في الصميم نعم أم في عقلي فأنا لا أصدق بوجوده


 
معني كلامك انك بفطرتك وشعورك تشع انه لابد من وجود الله

ولكن عقلك لا يصدق ولا يستطيع هذا

اخي الحبيب كيف تريد ان تصل لله بعقلك المحدود ؟

الله غير محدود وهذا كلنا متفقون عليه

هل تقدر تفهم الغير محدود بعقلك المحدود ؟؟؟ استحالة بكل المقاييس العالمية 

لابد لعقلك ان يصير غير محدود كي يدرك الغير محدود 

الله نؤمن به بفطرتنا فنحن تسلمنا الايمان من ابائنا وهذا بالنسبة لنا كمسيحين فنعرف كيف بدائت الخليقة وتسلسلها لذلك ندرك بالحق وجود الله


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

كيف أصل لله يا أخي ابن المالك وأنا لا أجد برهانا على أن الله موجود وأريد برهانا ملموسا لا مكتوبا فأنا أستطيع أن أألف لك كتابا أدعي فيه أني الله أما أخي محاور أتتكلم مع أحد ليس موجود امامك فهدا لا يصح أو بلأحرى جنون أما بخصوص مند خلقنا وجدنا أبائنا يؤمنون بوجود الله ان أنا يجب أن أؤمن به بمجرد أن أهلي يؤمنون به من فضلكم أريد اجابة مقنعة أو لاداعي للكدب على أنفسنا


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> نعم أنا لا أصدق بوجود الله ولكن في الصميم نعم أم في عقلي فأنا لا أصدق بوجوده


 

*حقيقة وجود الله لا تحتاج إلى إثبات ففي كل حياتنا نراه*

*تخيل هذا المنتدى بدون مدير ولا مشرفين *

*شتجد من يريد أن يكتب يكتب ما يُريد*

*والذي يريد لأن يحذف يحذف ما يُريد*

*والكل يستخدم ألفاظاً كما يروق له*

*ولن تجد مبادئ تتحرك الناس من خلالها*

*النتيجة النهائية فووووووضى لماذا*

*لا يوجد رب لهاذا المكان *

*كما يوجد رب لكل عائلة ورب لكل عمل *

*فيجب أن يكون هناك ربٌ لهذا الكون ليُنظم كل من فيه وأن يكون جديراً بذلك*


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

أخي fred قضية أن لكل راع وأن كل شيئ له رئيس أو مشرف أنا معك لكن كيف أصدق بوجود أحد خلقني ويقودني ويهديني لا أراه ولا أتكلم معه ولا أسمع صوته أهدا منطقي يا أخي فأرجوك كن منطقيا ولا تخلط هدا بهدا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

*يا اخ احكيلك حكاية حلوة كنت بسمعها زمان

فية مدرس روسي شيوعي ملحد ماركسي لا يؤمن بوجود الله

ف5دخل علي الطلبة 

فقال لطالب هل تري الله


قالة الطالب لا طبعا

قالة اذن الله غير موجود


قالة الطالب اني لا اري مخك 


اذن مخك غير موجود 

---------------------------------------------------------------


تاني حكاية يا حبيبي حكاية نيوتن وصديقة الملحد 

كان نيوتن قاعد في مكتبة جالة صاحبة قالة اية التصميم الجميل (كان تصميم للكواكب والكون) فقالة مفيش حد

قالة الملحد يا نيوتن مين صممة قالة مفيش حد قالة يا نيوتن انت رد عليا وخد من نيوتن القلم 

قالة نيوتن انا سامعك مش انت بتقول ان الكون العظيم لم يخلقة احد انت مسترب لية اني مفيش حد عمل التصميم دة



اخي الحبيب ارجع للمسيح وامن بوجودة ولا تستطيمعغ ان تنكر وجودة ارجع وسيب فكر الشيطان ليك بدل متخسر في الدنيا ولاخرة

اغريغوريوس*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> كيف أصل لله يا أخي ابن المالك وأنا لا أجد برهانا على أن الله موجود وأريد برهانا ملموسا لا مكتوبا فأنا أستطيع أن أألف لك كتابا أدعي فيه أني الله أما أخي محاور أتتكلم مع أحد ليس موجود امامك فهدا لا يصح أو بلأحرى جنون أما بخصوص مند خلقنا وجدنا أبائنا يؤمنون بوجود الله ان أنا يجب أن أؤمن به بمجرد أن أهلي يؤمنون به من فضلكم أريد اجابة مقنعة أو لاداعي للكدب على أنفسنا


 
اخي الحبيب هشام

نحن لا نكدب علي انفسنا بالطبع ولكن انا اوضح لك انه يستحيل بعقلك المحدود ان تدرك الله الغير محدود

دعنا نري مع بعض هل العالم تكون كله بمحض الصدفة ؟؟ سوف تكون اجابتك بنعم 

اذا عندما تري بناية شاهقة ( ناطحة سحاب ) هل تستطيع ان تقول انها بنية عن طريق الصدفة ؟

كيف يتكون شكل هندسي بهذه الدقة والقوة بطريقة عشوائية ؟ يستحيل هناك مهندس صمم ومئات العمال قاموا بالتنفيذ 

فماذا يا اخي عنك انت تامل حمضك النووي وما يحويه من شفرة خاصة بكل انسان علي حدة منذ بداية الخليقة كل المصنوعات تشهد بوجود خالق هو الله

اخي الحبيب هناك ملحدين ( علماء ) عرفوا الله عن طريقة نقطة واحدة وصلوا اليها  بانفسهم وهو عند حساب تاريخ كوكب الارض اكتشفوا غياب يوم شمسي كامل واثبتت الحفريات والدراسات المتعلقة بالطبيعة صدق هذا الاكتشاف ووجود غياب هذا اليوم في الكتاب المقدس بالفعل وهو اليوم الذي امر الله الشمس الا تغيب في حرب جدعون  وهذه كانت المرة الاولي التي تحدث منذ بداية الخليقة وبالفعل هذه نقطة تحول لكثير من الملحدين عن رؤية شخصية بالفعل

وهناك حقيقة اخي وهو ان اغلب الملحدين يتبنون نظرية تشارلز داروين في النشوء والارتقاء وان الانسان هو تطور لبعض انواع القرود ولكن تشارلز داروين نفسه لم يجد الحلقة المفقودة بين الانسان والقرد مما ينفي هذا تماما

اذا لابد من خالق ليتواجد الانسان فانت لست محض الصدفة يا عزيزي

ثم ماذا عن الارواح الشريرة التي تسكن الاجساد ولا تخرج منها الا بقوة صليب بسيط وصلاة احدثك انا عن هذا لاني شاهدت هذا بام عيني شاهدت التحول لقوة الشخص الذي اعرفه لشخص قوي للغاية وصوت مختلف وتعبيرات مختلفة ماذا قد يكون هذا ؟ 

هناك العديد من الاسئلة والالغاز التي تثبت وجود الله ولكن دور الشيطان ان يشكك فيها بطرقه المختلفة مما يضمن سيطرته علي الجنس البشري

مارائيك بعد هذا ...

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

الأخ الفاضل / هشام
+++ أرجو أن تتقبل كلامى بدون حساسية .
+++ فقد لاحظت أنك تتنقل فى مواقفك بسرعة ، ما بين الإيمان فعلاً ، وما بين عدم الإيمان وإنما تريدنا أن نثبت لك كل شيئ .
+++ فما دمت صادقاً مع نفسك ، فأرجو أن تحدد موقفك بدقة ، وما تؤمن به فعلاً ، وكيف آمنت به  .
++++ أقول ذلك ، لكى يمكننا تقديم الإجابات المحددة بكل دقة ، لفائدتك ، ولعدم إهدار الوقت والجهد فيما لا لزوم له .
+++ ولسيادتك الشكر مقدماً .


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> أخي Fred قضية أن لكل راع وأن كل شيئ له رئيس أو مشرف أنا معك لكن كيف أصدق بوجود أحد خلقني ويقودني ويهديني لا أراه ولا أتكلم معه ولا أسمع صوته............


 
*الله يُريد أن يقودك ويهديك ويتكلم معك *

*ويُريدك أن تراه وتسمع صوته*

*لكن الخطأ ليس في الله*

*لكنك لا تدير له إعتباراً*

*فإذا أغمضت عينيك ولم ترى الشمس*

*فلا تلوم الشمس بل لوم نفسك أنت مسئول عما تفعل *

*لا تعطي *
*ظهرك لله وتسلك بعيداً *
*عنه وتطلب رؤيته وسماع صوته*

​


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

يا أخي فريد أنا أريد أن تعطيني دليلا ملموسا على أن الله موجود هدا ما أريد كيف أحس به وكيف أصدق بوجوده فأرجوك لا تخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> يا أخي فريد أنا أريد أن تعطيني دليلا ملموسا على أن الله موجود هدا ما أريد كيف أحس به وكيف أصدق بوجوده # .............. #


 

*لا دليل ملموس لمن لا يُريد أن يؤمن بالله*

*ولن تحس به وأنت ترفضه *


*فنحن أولاد الله لأننا نؤمن بالله*

*ومن المستحيل أن تكون إبن لله دون أن تؤمن به *

*لقد رأى الكثيرين معجزات محسوسة للمسيح ولم يُريدوا أن يؤمنوا *

*فلا تكون واحد من هؤلاء*
*.................................*

*ستحزف مشاركتك رقم 27 ولا تكررهذا الأسلوب في الكلام مرة أخرى*​


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

يا أخ فريد حسبما أرى فكلامي لم يعجبك أنت تقول لي  أني أرفض تصديق أنه موجود لا أنا أريد لأن لأصدق لكن مايمنعني هو أني لم أجد مايثبت لي حقيقتا أنه موجود فكيف تؤمن بشيئ لم تره في حياتك و لم تسمع حتى صوته فلنكن واقعيين أكثر ان كان الرب موجود فلمادا لا يضهر لمادا لا يبين نفسه لمخلوقاته  على كل حال انا اسف على تطفلي و طرح أسئلة أنتم عاجزين عن الاجابة عنها لكن تدكرو نحن نعيش لكي لا نعيش


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> .... فكيف تؤمن بشيئ


 
*الله ليس شئ بل هو هو خالقك*



hicham2010 قال:


> .... ان كان الرب موجود فلمادا لا يضهر لمادا لا يبين نفسه لمخلوقاته


 
*الله ظهر لنا ورأيناه في المسيح وقد بيَّن لنا نفسه*



hicham2010 قال:


> على كل حال انا اسف على تطفلي و طرح أسئلة أنتم *عاجزين* عن الاجابة عنها لكن ....


 
*كلامك المُدَّون باللون الزرق عيب عيب عيب أليس كذلك*


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> يا أخي فريد أنا أريد أن تعطيني دليلا ملموسا على أن الله موجود هدا ما أريد كيف أحس به وكيف أصدق بوجوده فأرجوك لا تخرج عن الموضوع


¨

الاخ العزيز
الم نتفق أن ما في الكتاب المقدس هو دليلنا و برهاننا و انت تقبلت ذلك؟ لماذا ترفضه الان؟

و لا اعرف ماهو الدليل الملموس الذي تريده؟ الله ليس كتلة فيزيائية و ليس له حدود فكيف تريد ان تلمسه؟

اثبات وجود الله من عدمه لا يمكن اثباته علميا او بشكل ملموس بحواسك, لكن نحن نقبل حقيقة وجود الله بالأيمان و بحسب الأعلان في الكتاب المقدس
فالكتاب المقدس كتب على مدار الاف السنين و لا يمكن لشخص ان يؤلفه او يرسم محتواه فلا احد عاش بعمر الكتاب المقدس في كتابته و عمره!

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## enass (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



hicham2010 قال:


> يا أخي فريد أنا أريد أن تعطيني دليلا ملموسا على أن الله موجود هدا ما أريد كيف أحس به وكيف أصدق بوجوده فأرجوك لا تخرج عن الموضوع



*هل تؤمن بالحب؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز هشام

يتضح من اسلوبك انك تهرب من معرفة الله

او لا تريدها فا عفوا لا تقول انه بداخلك تريد هذا لان كلامك يثبت العكس

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

++++ يؤسفنى أن أقول أنه بمقارنة الأسئلة الأخرى للأخ هشام ، مع هذا السؤال ، ينكشف أنه لا يتمسك بمبدأ الإستقامة والصدق والحق  ، إذ يدعى بالشيئ وعكسه .
++++ فلعله يؤمن بأن الكذب حلال ، إنسياقاً لمن يقولون بأن الكذب فى الحرب حلال ، وأن المناقشة الدينيةمثل الحرب ، فيها الكذب حلال . 
++ وقد نقبل منه مقولته بخصوص الحرب ، لأن فيها أسراراً عسكرية ، مع أنه توجد وسائل أشرف من الكذب ، لإخفاء الأسرار العسكرية .
++++ ولكن ، هل العقيدة الدينية فيها أسرار عسكرية ، حتى تساويها بالحرب ؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟
+++ فإن كان الإنسياق لهذه الأقاويل ، هو الدافع له ، فأرجو أن يرجع إلى ضميره ، ويسأله ، كيف يكون الكذب فى المناقشة العقيدية حلالاً ؟؟؟؟ 
++++ العقيدة الدينية هى أشرف ما فى الحياة ، فإن إستبحنا الكذب فى أشرف شيئ ، فمتى سنحرِّم الكذب ؟؟؟؟ 
*++ إن تحليل الكذب فى المناقشة الدينية ، هو تحليل مطلق للكذب ، فى كل شيئ ، فما دام الكذب حلالاً فى أشرف شيئ ، فإنه يكون حلالاً فى كل شيئ .
+++ ومن يحلل الكذب فى المناقشة الدينية ، يجعل الدين قائماً على الكذب ، ويجعله دين الكذب ، فهل يصح أن يفعل أحد ذلك ، فى دينه الذى يعتز به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

آسف على التكرار ، بسبب مشاكل فى مكتب النت -- كما تعرفون -- وأرجو من الإخوة الأحباء أن يعينوا صعفى ، بإلغاء المتكرر .
+++ الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم وينقذكم من كل الحروب ، فإن كانوا قد فعلوا بى : " العود الجاف " ، فكم سيفعلون بكم : " العود الرطب " .


----------



## hicham2010 (14 يونيو 2008)

عضو مبارك أنت قلت هل تؤمن باخب ماهو الخب برئيك هو خب انسان لاخر أنا أقول لك أنا لا اؤمن بالخب لأنه في حياتي لا يوجد الحب بل الكره والبغض ورغبة الانتقام من نفسي أنا أعيش كي لا أعيش


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



> عضو مبارك أنت قلت هل تؤمن باخب ماهو الخب برئيك هو خب انسان لاخر أنا أقول لك أنا لا اؤمن بالخب لأنه في حياتي لا يوجد الحب بل الكره والبغض ورغبة الانتقام من نفسي أنا أعيش كي لا أعيش



*عارف لية بيقولو الملحد بيخسر الارض والسماء 

لان في حياتك فراغ لا تقدر ان تملاة الا وجود الرب يسوع في حياتك انا اتكلمت مع ناس كثيرين زيك اخويا الحبيب


اذا كان سبب الحادك انك تمر بمشاكل 


فاقول لك تلك الحكاية ايضا للافادة لك


كان فية سفينة غرقت نجا منها انسان واحد فعلي الشاطئ قالة اشكرك يا رب انك نجتني شكرا ليك انا هعشلك حياتي يا رب

وبني كوخ ولقي شجرة تفاح عاش عليها

ففي مرة لقي ارنب بري ففرح جدا


وولع الحطب قدام الكوخ وقال بينما الارنب يتسوي اذهب لعلي اجد طعام اخر


فبحث لم يجد شئ فرجع لاقي الكوخ بالارنب كل شئ اتفحم وولعت النار فية


فصخب علي الله لية يا رب انت اكيد مش موجود انت مش الله


المهم يا حبيبي حكيم لقي سفينة جاية من هناك لانقاذة قالهم عرفتو منين اني هنا قالولو النار الي ولعتها عرفنا منها انك عاوز مساعدة فجينا

عجيب انت يا رب شفت حكيم علي راي الكتاب المقدس المر الذي يختارة لي الرب خيرا من الشهد الذي اختارة لنفسي



عود يا حكيم للمسيح هو الطبيب وهتشوف الله عارف ازاي عن طريق الكتاب المقدس وابعد الفكر الشيطاني لكي لاتخسر في الارض ولاخرة*


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> عضو مبارك أنت قلت هل تؤمن بالحب ماهو الحب برئيك هو حب انسان لاخر
> أنا أقول لك أنا لا اؤمن بالحب
> لأنه في حياتي لا يوجد الحب بل الكره والبغض ورغبة الانتقام من نفسي أنا أعيش كي لا أعيش


 


*إن كنت لا تؤمن بالحب فأنت دخلت مكان خاطئ*

*لأن أعضاء هذا المنتدى يحبون بعضهم جداً*

*وما يثبت لك ذلك أننا نحبك أنت أيضاً*

*هو أننا مازلنا الى الآن نحبك*

*وتتكلم معك بحب شديد*

*أما بالنسبة الى الكره ... فليس له مكان في وسطنا*

*** وإن كنا ُنمارسه أحياناً ... فنمارسه مع الشر ** *

رومية 12 : 9 
*اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ* بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا *كَارِهِينَ* الشَّرَّ مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ 

الخروج 18 : 21 
.... خَائِفِينَ اللهَ امَنَاءَ *مُبْغِضِينَ* الرَّشْوَةَ ....

اللاويين 19 : 18 
*لا تَنْتَقِمْ* وَلا* تَحْقِدْ* عَلَى ابْنَاءِ شَعْبِكَ بَلْ *تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ*. انَا الرَّبُّ. 

رومية 12 : 19 
*لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا* لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «*لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي* يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 

*إذاً نحن نحب بلا رياء*
*وعندما نكره ... نكره الشر*
*وعندما ُنبغض ... ُنبغض السلوك في الشر (الرشوة)*
*ولا نحقد على أحد لأن الله يُعطي الجميع بحسب غناه في المجد*
*وفوق الكل لا ننتقم لأن الرب نفسه ينتقم لنا إذ أن الذي يؤذينا يُخطئ في حق الله *

*دع الله ينتقم لك إن كنت قد ُظلمت *
*ولا تحقد لأن الله غني*
*ولا تبغض أحداً*
*بل تعلم الحب*

*الله يحبك ويُريدك أنت تتمتع بهذا الحب مع إخوتك هنا في المنتدى *

*ومع الله مصدر هذا الحب*


----------



## hicham2010 (15 يونيو 2008)

أنا لا أؤمن بالحب في حياتي وليس في حياة الأخرين فالحب مجرد احساس في الانسان يحس به فيوهمه بأشياء وتخيلات وهدا مفهومي عن الحب بصفة عامة ومختصرة


----------



## hicham2010 (15 يونيو 2008)

وأما بخصوص ان  الله يحبني لا أضن هدا لأنه لو كان موجودا ويحبني كما تقول لما عشت ما أعيشه اليوم فالله غير موجود ولن يكون له وجود في حياتي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

*من الواضح للاخ انة لا يقرا مساهماتي فانا اورت حكاية لك 3 حكايات مفيدة لك يا ريت تقراها*


----------



## hicham2010 (15 يونيو 2008)

يا أخي عصو مبارك ان حكاياتك لا تفيدني فأنا أستطيع أيضا تأليف حكايات وروايات فكلها تبقى من نسج الخيال ولا تجسد الواقع لدا كن واقعيا


----------



## hicham2010 (15 يونيو 2008)

أنتم أكيد تقولون أني مجنون ومريض نفسيا لكني أقول اني انسان أراد أن يفهم حقيقة هدا الكون ومن موجده وكيف وجد ولمادا وجد لكن أضن أني طرحت سؤالا لأجد الاجابة عنه بنفسي لا اعرف ولاأحد يعرف


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> وأما بخصوص ان الله يحبني *لا أضن هدا* لأنه لو كان موجودا ويحبني كما تقول لما عشت ما أعيشه اليوم فالله غير موجود ..........
> 
> .......... لكني أقول اني انسان أراد أن يفهم حقيقة هدا الكون ومن موجده وكيف وجد ولمادا وجد لكن أضن أني طرحت سؤالا لأجد الاجابة عنه بنفسي لا اعرف ولاأحد يعرف


 
*هناك فرق بين أنك لا تصدق أن الله يُحبك *

*وأن تعرف أنه يُحبك كحقيقة مِن مَن عَرِفوا وتمتعوا بحبه *

*فأفكارك لن تُغير حب الله لنا ولن تغير حبنا لله*
*......................*
لأنه لو كان موجودا ويحبني كما تقول لما عشت ما أعيشه اليوم

*هذة عباة غامضة لا نعرف ما وراءها*

*إفتح لنا قلبك لنساعدك *

*بل إفتح قلبك لله وتكلم إليه خيرٌ لك أن ُتعاديه*

*أقول لك هذا لأني تكلمت إليه وهو تكلم إليَّ*

*فالله ليس شئ غير مستطاع لديه (إسئل مجرب)*

*أقول أخيراً أن كنت لا تعرف الله *

*لكننا نعرفه وتكلمنا إليه *

*حاول أن تتكلم إليه *

*بالفعل سيًجيبك*

*دعني *
*أصلي معك لله المُحب*
*يارب ياإلهي تكلم الى عبدك هشام *
*خلصه من كل ما يُضايقه **إظهر له حبك *
*أنت موجود يارب فدع إبنك هشام يراك*
*دعه يقبلك فيتمتع بحبك ويرى حنانك*
*أنت قـوي لتُعين ضعفاتنـا وتشـجعنا*
*الحياة قاسية وأنت ممتلئ بالحنان*
*وإن لم نرى الحنان فيمن حولنا*
*دعنا نراه فيك سيدي الغالى*
*إفتـح عينـي هشـام لـيراك*
*تلامس مع قلبه فيدركك*
*غيِّر قلبه فيُحبك*
*إستجب لأنك *
*تسمع*
*آمين*

:36_3_21:

*إنظر هل صدفة أن ترى شكل الصلاة كالقلب*
*أن الله يُحبك وهذا قلبه *
*قل له ساعدني*
*يارب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

*أخ هشام, سلام المسيح يكون لك
هل لى أن أسألك ما سبب إلحادك؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



> يا أخي عصو مبارك ان حكاياتك لا تفيدني فأنا أستطيع أيضا تأليف حكايات وروايات فكلها تبقى من نسج الخيال ولا تجسد الواقع لدا كن واقعيا



*هذة القصص واقعية ومن الواضح ان الاخ الحد بسبب المشاكل الذي يعاني منها وليس بسبب العلم فلانسان الملحد قارئ بارع 


كما قال لك صوت صارخ حدد 

أخ هشام, سلام المسيح يكون لك
هل لى أن أسألك ما سبب إلحادك؟*


----------



## hicham2010 (17 يونيو 2008)

سأرد على سؤالكم لمادا ماعدت أؤمن بالله ل مات شخص عزيز علي كان كل ماتبقى لي في هته الدنيا هدا الشخص لم يكن يفترض أن يموت بل أنا الدي يفترض أن أموت ومن يومها وأنا ألقي اللوم  على نفسي وتساألت ان كان الله موجودا فلمادا لم يحميها لمادا تركها تموت ادا استنتجت أن الله غير موجود وليس هو حامينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



hicham2010 قال:


> سأرد على سؤالكم لمادا ماعدت أؤمن بالله ل مات شخص عزيز علي كان كل ماتبقى لي في هته الدنيا هدا الشخص لم يكن يفترض أن يموت بل أنا الدي يفترض أن أموت ومن يومها وأنا ألقي اللوم  على نفسي وتساألت ان كان الله موجودا فلمادا لم يحميها لمادا تركها تموت ادا استنتجت أن الله غير موجود وليس هو حامينا



*ممكن تحكي معنا بتفصيل أكثر, وهل تلك الإنسانة, رحمها الله, والدتك؟؟*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



hicham2010 قال:


> سأرد على سؤالكم لمادا ماعدت أؤمن بالله ل مات شخص عزيز علي كان كل ماتبقى لي في هته الدنيا هدا الشخص لم يكن يفترض أن يموت بل أنا الدي يفترض أن أموت ومن يومها وأنا ألقي اللوم  على نفسي وتساألت ان كان الله موجودا فلمادا لم يحميها لمادا تركها تموت ادا استنتجت أن الله غير موجود وليس هو حامينا



*اخي العزيز الموت حق على كل انسان و كلنا راح نواجه نفس المصير..
انا متفهمة غضبك لكن لماذا هذا الغضب تصبه على اتجاه خاطئ و تلقي نفسك في طريق خاطئ؟؟؟ 

الله موجود و لو كل الناس واجهوا اي مشكلة و تخلوا عن الله لوجدت ان كل الناس ما عادوا يأمنوا به..لان كل الناس تواجه مشاكل و حالات جدا صعبة

فقط لانها ماتت (الله يرحمها و يغفر لها) هذا مو معناه ان الله لا يحبك او الله يريد بك شرا.....
اتمنى منك كما قال الاخ تفاصيل اكثر....
لكن صدقني يا اخي الله موجود و ان صليت له و دعوته بقلب مؤمن صادق لن يتركك...
و بجميع الاحوال يا اخي انك لن ترتاح و حياتك لا وجود لله فيها...حتى و ان كنت تعتقد هذا... 
ربي يحفظك و ان شاء الله يجعلك ترى الطريق الصحيح و ينورلك دربك ....صدقني هو معك...يشاهدك *​


----------



## hicham2010 (19 يونيو 2008)

لا يا أخ صوت صوت صارخ فأنا ولدت لأجد نفسي بدون أب ولا أم وأكنفي بقول أن من ماتت كانت تشكل كل حياتي وترسمها وأمتنع عن الافصاح أكثر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*

+++ الإنسان معرض لحدوث صدمات رهيبة له ، ومطالعة الحوادث اليومية تحكى لنا ما لا يُطاق ، مثل أُم عجوز ، مات إبنها الوحيد ، وهى عاجزة عن الحركة وعن الصياح بصوت مسموع ليسينجد بالناس ، حتى تعفن ، فإشتم الناس رائحته المتعفنة ( ورائحة الإنسان من أفظع ما يمكن ) فكسروا الباب ، وإذا بالخالة الرهيبة هكذا .
++++ ومثل حادثة ، أثناء المصيف ، إنقلب فيها زورق خاص للأب ، وهو مع أولاده الشباب جميعاً ، فماتوا جميعا غرقى ، ولم تتبقى من العائلة إلاَّ الأم الكبيرة فى السن التى كانت تنتظرهم على الشاطئ ، فضاعت كل أمالها فى الحياة ، فى لحظة واحدة .
+++ فأمام مواقف كهذه ، يمكن أن يفكر الإنسان بأن الإتكال على الله أفضل من الإتكال على عزوة الأولاد والأقارب ، بالمقارنة مع ترتيب الله الفائق لموت الناس الأتقياء  ، بحيث يحضر أحباؤهم من كل مكان قبيل وفاتهم . ونعلم أمثلة قريبة لنا عن ذلك ، كما توجد عجائب من ذلك النوع ، فى سير القديسين .
++++ كما أن ضياع كل مال الإنسان ، وكل أحبابه وأقاربه ، يذكرنا بأيوب الصديق ، الذى قال :- الرب أعطى ، الرب أخذ ، ليكن إسم الله مباركاً . ++ وهكذا لم يتذمر على الله ولم يكفر به .
+++++ الثبات فى الضيقات الرهيبة ، هو دليل على قوة إيمان الإنسان فى صلاح الله ، وفى أنه لا يمكن أن يخطئ أبداً .


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيفية الصلاة من فضلكم*



hicham2010 قال:


> لا يا أخ صوت صوت صارخ فأنا ولدت لأجد نفسي بدون أب ولا أم وأكنفي بقول أن من ماتت كانت تشكل كل حياتي وترسمها وأمتنع عن الافصاح أكثر



ا*سف إن كنت اذكرك بأمور محزنة, لكنها الحياة يا هشام, مليئة بالأحزان, لكنها مليئة بالتعزيات أيضاّ, لكن ما علاقة ما مررت به بأنكارك لوجود الله, ممكن ان تزعل منه, لأنه, كما تظن, قسا عليك وسمح لك بتلك الأحزان, لكن إنكار وجوده أمر أخر, ألست معي فى هذا *


----------



## fredyyy (19 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> لا يا أخ صوت صوت صارخ فأنا ولدت لأجد نفسي بدون أب ولا أم وأكنفي بقول أن من ماتت كانت تشكل كل حياتي وترسمها وأمتنع عن الافصاح أكثر


 
*أخي الحبيب *
*أنا مثلك تماماً أبي وأمي ليسوا بموجودين لكن إلهي موجود وهو حي فيَّ*

*سألت الله يوماً ... لما ليس لي أب أقول له *«*يابابا*»* كباقي الناس *

*فكانت الإجابة على هيئة سؤال بمنتهى القوة *

*« هل تقبل أن أكون أبوك »*

*فقلت له أقبلك أن تكون أبي *​ 
*وبعدها لم أشعر بالوحدة أو الحرمان **من شئ *
*لأن الله أبي*​ 

*أنت تحتاج أن تقول كهذا المريض *« *يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ*»

يوحنا 5 
7 أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ «*يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ*» يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. 
بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ . 
8 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ*: «*قُمِ. **احْمِلْ *سَرِيرَكَ* وَامْشِ*». 
9 فَحَالاً *بَرِئَ* الإِنْسَانُ *وَحَمَلَ* سَرِيرَهُ *وَمَشَى*. 

*الخطوات :*

*إعترف الإنسان للمسيح بعجزه*
*َقِبلَ قول المسيح ... قم ... إحمل ... إمشي*
*حصُل على الشفاء المعنوي إذ وجد من يهتم به*
*حصُل على الشفاء الجسدي إذ قام وإستطاع أن يحمل سريره ويمشي*

*فالإعتراف والقبول = الحصول على بركات الله*

*ملاقاة المسيح ليست كملاقاة أي إنسان*

*ففيه القوة للضعيف *
*والحنان لمن فقد أحبائه*
*والعون لكل من له إحتياج *
*والصديق لمن ليس له صديق*

*لقد إختبرت أنا ذلك مع الله *​ 
*هل تريد أنت إختبار قوته ورحمته وحنانه*​


----------



## hicham2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

لو كان الله موجودال لمل تركني أعيش وحيدا فيهته الدنيا بين الأحزان والهموم  لو كان موجودا لما تركني أصارع الحياة لأجد نفسي أدمن المخدرات لأنسى همومي لو كان موجودا لهداني للطريق المستقيم


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> لو كان الله موجودال لمل تركني أعيش وحيدا فيهته الدنيا بين الأحزان والهموم لو كان موجودا لما تركني أصارع الحياة لأجد نفسي أدمن المخدرات لأنسى همومي لو كان موجودا لهداني للطريق المستقيم


 

همومك و احزانك و خطيئتك و ادمانك للمخدرات ليست خطيئة الله بل خطيئتك انت, انت من اخطئ و انت من ابتعد عن الله و انت من ادمن المخدرات, و كل هذا سببه الخطيئة

فانا امامك, الله لا يتركني وحيداً و الله يحمل كل همومي و احزاني و عمري لم ادمن لا على مخدرات و لا على خمور, و ذلك لان اتيت له و طلبت عونه و لم اخطأ و انتظر منه ان يأتي دون قبول مني

ان كنت صادقاً في طلبك, فاطلبك الله من كل قلب و هو سينجيك من كل همومك و احزانك..


----------



## fredyyy (21 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> لو كان الله موجودا ....


 

*الله مجود ونحن نريد أن ندلك عليه لكن لا تدع إبليس يُغلق عينيك*




hicham2010 قال:


> .... لمل تركني أعيش وحيدا في هته الدنيا بين الأحزان والهموم....


 

*قد تتصور أنك وحدك لكنك لست وحدك *

*فكلنا من حولك لمساعدتك حُباً فيك ورغبة ً في مساعدتك *

*فها أيدينا ممتدة إليك فقط صافحنا لتمتد حرارة المحبة الى قلبة*

*ولا تدع أحزان الماضي تُفسد أفراح المستقبل تعالى وإستقبل قوة الله لك*




hicham2010 قال:


> ... لو كان موجودا لما تركني أصارع الحياة لأجد نفسي أدمن المخدرات لأنسى همومي


 
*الصراع مهم لتعرف ضعفك ولتتعرف على قوة الله*

*فالمسيح له القدرة وأيضاً قوة تحرير من إدمان المخدرات *

*النسيان الوقتي ليس علاج لكن المسيح يُعطي التحرير الدائم*

لوقا : 13 

11 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ *كَانَ* بِهَا رُوحُ ضُعْفٍ *ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً* وَكَانَتْ *مُنْحَنِيَةً* وَلَمْ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تَنْتَصِبَ الْبَتَّةَ. 
12 فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ دَعَاهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا «يَا امْرَأَةُ إِنَّكِ *مَحْلُولَةٌ* مِنْ ضُعْفِكِ». 
13 وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا يَدَيْهِ *فَفِي الْحَالِ* اسْتَقَامَتْ وَمَجَّدَتِ اللهَ. 
 

*أنظر الى هذة المرأة المنحنية منذ 18 سنة *
*ولم تقدر أن ترفع رأسها يوما من الأيام *
*لكن المسيح الذي له السلطان قال لها*
*يا إمرأة إنك محـــلولة من ضعفــك*
*لقد إستقامة المرأة في الحـــال*

*فالمسيح له قوة شفاء للأمراض المستعصية*
*وهو من يُريد أن يرفع رأس المنحنـــي*
*أخي إنه يُريد أن يشفيك ويرحمـــك*
*يًريدك أن تمشي مرفوع الرأس*
*بلا دين ولا دينونة ولا ذنب*
*أطلب منه إنه ينتظرك *
*إنه يحبك ويُريد *
*شفـــاؤك*

 
 


hicham2010 قال:


> ...  لو كان موجودا لهداني للطريق المستقيم


 

*ها هو يرشدك الى طريق الإستقامة أمامه*

*ويقودك الى التحرير التام *

*ورفعة الرأس*


*ربي وإلهي *
*أنا أؤمن أنك موجود *
*وتسمع لي وأنك قريب **من *
*الذين يدعونك بقلبٍ صادق **يارب *
*أنقذ أخي هشام تحنن عليه في وحدته *
*أرسل حبك العظيم الى قلبه أغمرة بعطفك *
*إحفظه من الشر أنسيه همومه وأحزانه حرره *
*من الإدمان أنت أعظم محرر قل له إذهب *
*ولا ُتخطئ **أيضاً أعـــبر بالمعونــة اليه *
*طهر قلبه وفكره إفتــح قلبــه ليقبلك *
*يارب إنه يتألم تعالى اليه يـــارب *
*وإنزع ألمه أيها الطبيب العظيم *
*إنني أثق في صلاحك وجودك *
*وكرمك وشدة قوة محبتك *
*أستجب لي وفرحني *
*بشفاء أخي هشام *
*إنني أحبه أحبه*
*هـــــوه لك *
*آآآمين*

*:94:*

*:94:..... :11_1_211v:..... :94: ..... :11_1_211v:..... :94:*


​


----------



## 11helena (22 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> نعم أؤمن به وأؤمن أنه وسيلة نستدل بها عبر العصور



أجل نريد أن نعرف كيف نصلي من فضلك


----------



## fredyyy (22 يونيو 2008)

11helena قال:


> أجل نريد أن نعرف كيف نصلي من فضلك


 

*فقط إفتح قلبك وتكلم الى الله كما ورد في الصلاة **السابقة لمشاركتك *

*فالله لا يُريد صلاة محفوظة لكنه يريد أن تعبِّر عما بداخلك *

*إشكره من أجل كل خيره*

*من أجل صحتك من أجل عائلتك *

*من أجل حبه لك من أجل فدائه لك ...*

*أطلب منه كل ما تحتاج وكل ما ترغب كن صريحاً *

*لن يغضب الله من صراحتك لكنه سيعطيك قدرة التخلص من الماضي الأليم*

*ليفتح لك كوى السماء لترى بركاتة الروحية والجسدية والنفسية والزمنية*


----------

